# pronunciation of Łódź



## irene.acler

Hi!
Can you tell me please how to pronounce *Łódź *in Polish?

Thank you.


----------



## Outsider

As I understand, it's approximately as you would pronounce "woodge" in English [wudzh] (dzh = Italian _g_ in _gente_). But wait for replies from the native speakers.


----------



## Thomas1

Outsider said:


> As I understand, it's approximately as you would pronounce "woodge" in English [wudzh] (dzh = Italian _g_ in _gente_). But wait for replies from the native speakers.


[wudʑ]

The _dź_ is pronounced similarly to the sound enunciated in woul*d y*ou (when pronounced quickly). 

It sounds different from the woo*dge* [wudзi]. And the /i/ is not so audible.



Tom


----------



## irene.acler

Thank you very much, Outsider and Thomas!


----------



## slowik

There is an audio file with correctly pronounced name of the city on Wikipedia's page about Łódź. The speaking person puts too much emphasis on the _dź_ sound though, it's pronounced more like _ć._


----------



## Thomas1

slowik said:


> There is an audio file with correctly pronounced name of the city on Wikipedia's page about Łódź. The speaking person puts too much emphasis on the _dź_ sound though, it's pronounced more like _ć._


To me this is not the correct pronunciation. The _dź_ isn't pronounced as it should be, it's actually too _ć_ like.


Tom


----------



## Ptak

Does it sound this way?


----------



## arturolczykowski

That's better.


----------



## Ptak

arturolczykowski said:


> That's better.


Better, but not good? 
Does it sound like a foreigner pronounce it?


----------



## mcibor

For me it sounds OK, just by this sound you wouldn't be able to say where the speaker is from

In Poland we usually say "much better" and almost never say "it's perfect"

So if you hear, eg. that the dinner you prepared for 3h "can be" (może być), then it's very good - my to be wife says so, so I know, what I am speaking.
Certainly if you are quest you say that it was superb / splendid


----------



## arturolczykowski

exactly


----------

